# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Perrera de Mairena à Séville en Espagne; arrêtons le massacre !

## Loupiotte21

Je n'ai jamais mis de pétition sur Rescue mais là ... 
Je vous traduis ce que j'ai reçu d'une association de Séville que j'ai l'habitude d'aider.

"Nous exigeons la fermeture des installations de la SOCIETE PROTECTRICE DES ANIMAUX ET DES PLANTES DE SEVILLE, dont le président est Pedro Luis Fernandez Castillo; ainsi que l'attribution à de vrais protecteurs des animaux de la gestion d'installations dignes où les animaux abandonnés ou perdus soient réellement accueillis et protégés. 

Nous voulons dénoncer le fait que ce lieu est une FAUSSE société de protection. C'est simplement un centre d'extermination, sous le contrat d'un nombre important de municipalités. 

L'enfer de Mairena à découvert.

PARTAGEZ LES PHOTOS

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater 


L'INFORMATION PASSÉE A LA TÉLÉVISION ESPAGNOLE 
http://www.canalsur.es/noticias/anda...fe/359280.html


MONTREZ VOTRE REFUS DU MASSACRE SUR LA PAGE DE LA MAIRIE (vous pouvez le faire en français, cela montrera qu'ils sont montrés du doigt jusqu'en France !)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayunt...-del-Aljarafe/


IL MANQUE DES SIGNATURES, cela ne prend même pas une minute et il est nécessaire d'avoir beaucoup de signatures, très vite pour changer la vie des poilus de la perrera de la terreur.
http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...share_petition "

Merci à tous pour votre participation, pour arrête ça

----------


## JUMECA

pétition signée bien sûr!
mais quand s'arrêteront toutes ces horreurs?  que ce soit en Roumanie, Serbie, Bosnie, Espagne, Maroc, tous ces bipèdes sont écoeurants  ::  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci Jumeca !

----------


## souricette2

signé, je connaissais le problème, il est loin d'être récent, hélas, et on ne fait toujours rien

----------


## baboune51

Là ça bugggg ...mon ordi rame, mais je m'y colle plus tard ...

Ils sont à .................. tous ces ........ ! 

on devrait les faire vivre là - dedans !

----------


## capucin65

ok avec Jumeca pour les pays cités y'en a d'autres malheureusement .MAIS QUELLE HORREUR!!!!!!!ce sont des malades,des fous! capables du pire! Puisque ces gens se croient des hommes,  intelligents,courageux,braves etc..seraient-ils capables du meilleur? rien  de plus facile que de tuer des animaux quand ont est  incapables de les gérer et dénués d'humanité!En temps que citoyen européen j'ai honte de ce laisser faire,de cette barbarie.Il devrait y avoir une sorte de commission européenne ou autre a la demande des défenseurs des animaux pour sanctionner ces actes de fous.signer des pétitions bien!!!mais ceux a qui elles sont adressées savent-ils lirent? Au moins a la préhistoire,on savait pourquoi les HOMMES tuaient les animaux...

----------


## joss69

signé

----------


## ginette

signée............ ::

----------


## domi

signée, en plus ils viennent de montrer aux infos "la bénédiction des animaux domestiques" en espagne ; par contre que des petits chiens  de race ainsi que des chats de race ; c'est là bas qu'il faut montrer ça ;

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci à tous

----------


## breton67

signée et je diffuse 
quand est ce que l humain se décidera enfin a agir en tant que tel 
marre de toutes ces barbaries

----------


## baboune51

j'ai pu SIGNER ....que faire d'autre ????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Loupiotte21

Pas grand chose ... La mairie a supprimé son compte Facebook d'ailleurs.

----------


## FORESTIER

signée .

----------


## bouletosse

Signée

----------


## baboune51

> Pas grand chose ... La mairie a supprimé son compte Facebook d'ailleurs.




super mentalité !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ils ont une adresse postale ces ........................  ????????

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suppose mais je ne l'ai pas.

----------


## FORESTIER

le fait est connu depuis des années, il y'a eu de nombreuses plaintes et petitions, il suffit de taper " perrera de mairena " et de nombreuses pages d'horreurs s'affichent.....mais rien ne change, des chiens de tous les ages, de toutes les tailles, morts et vivants, entassés...et que faire pour que les choses bougent enfin?

----------


## jimy

IL n'y a pas que la pétition à signer. Il faut envoyer des courriers aux autorités qui ont permis ou laisser faire cette horreur. Vous trouverez les adresses en bas de la page publiée sur le Blog de BB que je recopie ici

 *Génocide animalier en Espagne*      Enorme Scandale sans précédent !   
   *Génocide animalier en Espagne*   Enorme Scandale sans précédent !       A l’heure où j’écris cet article des bénévoles sont sur place au sein même d’un de refuge/mouroir :         La « Perreira Mairena »              Le monde doit ouvrir les yeux sur ce qu’il se passe aujourd’hui dans les « Perreira » Espagnoles ! _(Fourrière)_ 
           Des chiens jetés vivant dans les  fours crématoires (?) Des dizaines de cadavres qui jonchent le sol, des  chiens laissés à l’abandon attendant une mort     horrible !   
        Comment au sein de l’union Européenne peut on laisser faire et tolérer de telles horreurs, c’est inimaginable et inconcevable...   
        J’en ai vu héla des horreurs commises sur de pauvres animaux mais là on atteint le summum de l’ignominie....   

        Bruno Ricard   

        Message de ce jour de mon amie Matias El Galgo Peludo   

        C’est un scandale retentissant qui éclate enfin.   
        Pour la première fois, nous avons une  vidéo et des photos RECENTES (25/12/2013) sur l’horreur absolue des  conditions de détentions des animaux à la perrera de     Mairena.   
        Un employé licencié de cette perrera a  prévenu CanalSur, TV qui est venue filmer (bien sûr sans autorisation)  et qui prouve ce que nous dénonçons depuis si     longtemps…   
        Nous savions que les animaux vivaient  ainsi, que les cages n’étaient nettoyées qu’au moment des photos  autorisées, que les bébés étaient mélangés aux adultes sans     soins, sans hygiène, que les cadavres restaient longtemps avant  d’être enlevés…   
        Tous les chiens que j’ai sortis de  Mairena, arrivaient chez Alba, notre FA de Séville ou à la pension,  puant affreusement, couverts d’excréments et d’urine, malades     pour la plus part, faibles et affamés…   
        Cela fait des années que je dénonce  cette perrera au risque que l’on m’interdise d’en sortir les chiens, des  années que j’accuse cette perrera de l’enfer de jeter     des animaux ENCORE VIVANTS dans leur FOUR CREMATOIRE…   
        Nous savions que c’était la vérité. Une partie de cette vérité démonique est enfin prouvée…   
        Le directeur de cette infâme perrera s’est enrichi de façon éhontée profitant de la crédulité des donateurs et autres…   
        Nous voulons que cette perrera qui se dit refuge, soit gérée par une vraie Protectora.   

 *VOUS POUVEZ AGIR DIRECTEMENT*       Ecrire à *Susana Díaz* la présidente de « la Junte d'Andalousie » qui est la chef de l'exécutif de la communauté autonome     d'Andalousie :     http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/infor.../contacto.html   *OU*   *Adresse de l’ambassade d’Espagne* :         22, avenue Marceau         75381 Paris Cédex 08         Tél : 01.44.43.18.00         Fax : 01.47.20.56.69/01.47.23.59.55         Courriel : emb.paris@maec.es   *Parlement Européen*   Représentation Permanente de l'Espagne auprès du Conseil de l'Europe :         Coordonnées         24 allée de la Robertsau         67000 STRASBOURG (FRANCE)         Téléphone : 00 33 (0)3 88 36 36 20         Fax : 00 33 (0)3 88 36 70 63     spain.coe@wanadoo.fr       Personnes responsables     M. Fernando ALVARGONZALEZ, Ambassadeur

----------


## florannie

SIGNE!Quand s' arreteront ces actes de barbaries sur des pauvres betes innocentes? Qu' ils pratiquent la stérélisation et la castration ce serait beaucoup plus intelligent.
DONC:
MOINS DE SOUFFRANCE POUR TOUS CES CHIENS INNOCENTS.Il faut que cela s' arrete!

----------


## jujulilas

SIGNE !
Atroce !
Horrible !
Abominable !

----------


## vagabong 68

Pffffffffffffffff.
C'est atroce.

----------


## mamynou8

C'est pas possible mais dans quel monde de cinglés vivons nous ?????
Quelle honte mais quelle honte d'appartenir à cette race dîtes "humains" !!!!
j'ai signé bien sûr et je diffuse sur ma page Facebook
Nanou.

----------


## FLO78

signé

----------


## jimy

la perrera de Mairena ne doit pas être l'arbre qui cache la forêt, il y a en Espagne des dizaines de perreras gérées par des entreprises avec qui les mairies passent des contrats pour éliminer les animaux errants des rues, et qui gagnent de l'argent en réduisant au maximum le "coût" des chiens (nourriture pendant le délai de garde légal, ou encore plus atroce qui gazent les chiens pour économiser le prix des injections létales). Regardez ici, vous verrez

http://www.animalhelp.es/perrerasmun...esdeespana.htm

----------


## declor92

Signée également. 
Je diffuse aussi à mon entourage. 
Depuis déjà 1 an je boycotte les produits en provenance d'Espagne notamment fruits et légumes,  et tourisme.

----------


## Loupiotte21

jimy, bien sur, j'ai reçu (comme beaucoup de monde) cette pétition pour celle de Mairena alors je l'ai diffusée.

----------


## baboune51

J'ai des info via *La gazette des lévriers* ..... La guardia civile et des bénévoles sont entrés au refuge ....

A LIRE 

http://www.lagazettedeslevriers.org/...terrible#79973

A VOIR ABSOLUMENT ....

----------


## jimy

Galgo sorti de Mairena hier...

Son expression en dit long...

----------


## baboune51

Tu as raison Jimy ...

et quand on lit que la maman BA et ses bb ne sont plus là ....quand on apprend l'utilisation de fours pour y balancer les toutous vivants ...

......................

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ça me fait peur tous ces chiens sortis, on ne sait pas toujours par qui, dans la précipitation ...

----------


## Vegane7

Signée.

----------


## jimy

> Ça me fait peur tous ces chiens sortis, on ne sait pas toujours par qui, dans la précipitation ...


oui, c'est vrai, c'est un peu le bazar, mais il faut espérer que c'est libération pour ces chiens....regardez....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

et voici ce qui les attendait : .... une soixantaine de cadavres trouvés dans le frigo de la fourrière de Mairena, par des bénévoles qui fouillaient partout pour sauver les animaux

----------


## Loupiotte21

J'espère sincèrement qu'aucun d'entre eux ne tombera dans de mauvaises mains ...

----------


## baboune51

@ Loupiotte : sur le forum  La gazette des Lévriers , il y a beaucoup d'informations ( noms de pers ...) relatives à ce sauvetage.

Oui ...la précipitation remplace .... l'inaction !! ...l'attente pour certains chiens était - elle jouable  ? 

Beaucoup de personnes suivent cette triste affaire.

On n'aime jamais devoir agir dans l'urgence ...mais, quand on n'a pas le choix ...

Croisons les doigts pour tous ces toutous  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je sais qu'il y a des personnes très sérieuses qui sortent des chiens, mais beaucoup sont des "inconnus". C'est une situation innommable ...

----------


## souricette2

oui, c'est inquiétant; d'autant que, paraît-il des chiens se sont enfuis, certains ont été tapés par des voitures

----------


## baboune51

Bonsoir ...moi, je souhaite saluer les bénévoles qui, en Espagne, en France ont oublié leur confort, leur famille pour foutre un méga coup de pied dans ce merd... qu'était ce sordide endroit  .

Oui ...ils l'ont fait et, je les en remercie ( de derrière mon ordi ....).

Des chiens qui ne se sont pas enfuis ...mais qui ont été lâchés ...afin d'entâcher la mobilisation et détourner du problème ( remise en cause de la sacro sainte institution).

Je n'ai pas la prétention de détenir la vérité, je veux juste dire que des chiens ont été sauvés là - bas par des personnes au  GRAND coeur ....

Faire plus et mieux  ?????  ...Ben on peut proposer de les aider concrètement pas vrai  ??

----------


## Loupiotte21

baboune, je ne crois pas avoir une seule fois remis en cause l'implication des bénévoles d'Espagne, de France et d'ailleurs (Italie par exemple) mais je crains (et j'espère que cette crainte ne sera jamais confirmée) que des chiens soient partis entre de mauvaises mains, dans la précipitation, c'est tout.

La perrera est vide et fermée : http://alzalapata.ideal.es/2014/01/2...-del-infierno/

----------


## baboune51

> baboune, je ne crois pas avoir une seule fois remis en cause l'implication des bénévoles d'Espagne, de France et d'ailleurs (Italie par exemple) mais je crains (et j'espère que cette crainte ne sera jamais confirmée) que des chiens soient partis entre de mauvaises mains, dans la précipitation, c'est tout.
> 
> La perrera est vide et fermée : http://alzalapata.ideal.es/2014/01/2...-del-infierno/



....mais Loupiotte je ne crois pas avoir mis  en cause les tiens de propos ...
 :: 
Simplement, sur certains fofo ou FB  des personnes racontent n'importe quoi , allant jusqu'à dire que tout est inventé ( j'ai lu ces c...... de mes propres yeux !! ).

Je trouve cela  dég........... et injurieux pour ceux qui sont allés patauger dans le caca et les corps en décomposition pour récupérer quelques pauvres clébards !
Oui, il y a des maltraitants en Espagne mais aussi des bénévoles formidables là -bas .

Je sais que tu fais bcp là - bas, mais je sais aussi que la circulation des informations est parfois problématique.

Sauvetage imparfait ???? ....mais la perfection existe - t - elle dans ce bas monde  ????????????????

----------


## Loupiotte21

Autant pour moi, j'ai cru  :Smile: 

Il y a toujours des personnes pour tout remettre en cause et raconter n'importe quoi, c'est vrai qu'on se croirait dans un cauchemar mais c'est bien réel, et quand on l'a vu de ses propres yeux c'est inacceptable de lire ça. C'est pour ça que je ne fais rien sur FB, tout ce que je lis me rend dingue ...

----------


## baboune51

> Autant pour moi, j'ai cru 
> 
> Il y a toujours des personnes pour tout remettre en cause et raconter n'importe quoi, c'est vrai qu'on se croirait dans un cauchemar mais c'est bien réel, et quand on l'a vu de ses propres yeux c'est inacceptable de lire ça. C'est pour ça que je ne fais rien sur FB, tout ce que je lis me rend dingue ...



Bonne soirée alors  ::

----------


## Giemma

pétition signée!

----------


## FORESTIER

l'etat des " box " dans lesquels étaient enfermés ces chiens !!! il faudrait montrer ce reportage aux actualités a 20 h, afin que tout le monde puisse voir le calvaire de ces chiens..
beaucoup ont certainement été récupérés par des asso ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

La majorité par des associations oui.

----------


## Loupiotte21

2 bénévoles espagnoles racontent :

"Ca ete une horreur.
Abominable
Kelle souffrance. Il n y a pas droit.


Je fais des cauchenars. Tous ont fait des cauchemars. 
Malgre les plaintes deposees depuis des annees et jamais admises par la justice.....jamais on aurait pense a trouver tellement de cruaute et de cinisme. Jamais. La maison des horreurs.


Le refuge la candela a plusieurs chiens. Prodeanse aussi. Ayandena. La sonrisa animal. Sos seville aussi. Sos PPP aussi....comme tu vois tout le monde s est distribue les chiens.
Des asso etrangeres aussi....


Les employes la nuit de vendredi au samedi ( du 17 au18 janvier)...sachant par les reseaux sociaux ke samedi matin il y avait une convocation face aux portes de la fourriere  de mairena....ont charge ds un camion les chiens en pire etat pour de pas laisser de traces. Puis on a retrouve ds toute la periferie de seville des chiens ds des etats pas possible morts....


Le samedi apres midi ds tout ce desordre les cages des animaux ont ete ouvertes ( par ki??????)  et les chiens se sont sauves....les gens et la police sont rentres ds la fourriere pour essayer de les recuperer mais bcq se sont enfuis...


Certains sont morts ecrases sur l autoroute ki est  a cote ; d autres recuperes et mis a l abri ds les refuges ou pension ou en fa...d autres on n en sait rien depuis.


Le Dimanche 19/1 au matin une asso francaise a pris en charge un galgo ecrase a une patte et  ki a ete emmene chez le vet pour le soigner.


Lundi apresmidi il y a eu une adoption massive pour ceux ki restaient. On demandait 45 pour pucer et vaccinner chake chien.
Le president directeur de cette fourriere (president des arenes de seville) face a tout ce monde ...devant les micro de la Tv a demissionne disant k il  ne savait rien.
Et a autorise a sortir les animaux sans papiers.


Puis Lucia ki a le refuge de la candela et des  filles d autres refuges sont allees mardi  21/1 /2014 recuperer les derniers....des galgos et des molosses.
Certains de ces chiens etaient puces ( actuellement chez leurs maitres)...avec acte de deces deja signe par la propre fourriere.


Depuis la fourriere/societe de protection d animaux et de plantes de seville a ferme ses portes.


Comme tu vois danteske. Un chaos. Les fotos des cages et de la  chambre frigo n ont pas besoin de commentaires.
Des chiens morts avec des fils de fer ou cordes autour du museau. La plupart saignant de la bouche.
Les photos des chaines avec les pikures avec leskelles on tuait....ont ete prises ds la maison du gardien...


La police y a trouve meme le cadavre d une aigle imperiale.
Et juste un seul chat ds l immense chatterie...jajaja....


Mais ce n est mene pas la moitie de ce ke les asso et les forces de l ordre auraient trouve si la disparition et le sacrifice massif n auraient eu lieu les heures precedentes."

----------


## baboune51

Terribles témoignages ....
Tuer, laisser mourir, cacher, faire disparaître corps et survivants ...prétendre qu'on ne savait pas .... décidément l'humain ne tire aucune leçon de rien !!!

----------


## jimy

sur le post du prochain sauvetage du refuge de Ceuta vers la France,* il est question d'une vingtaine de chiens sortis de Mairena et que ce refuge vient de récupérer.*  Vous y verrez des photos de hier, quand les chiens venant de Mairena ont été embarqués dans le camion.Ces chiens sont A RESERVER car le refuge est petit et a fait ce sauvetage dans l'urgence, par solidarité. Il n'a aucune adoption sur place ou presque et dépend de nos sauvetages pour ne pas arriver à saturation.  Si vous voulez réserver un de ces rescapés de l'enfer en passant par un refuge ou une association, vous le pourrez en suivant ce post, les fiches seront mises prochainement. 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post2140524

Sur cette photo, des chiens sortis de Mairena par le refuge de Ceuta. La plupart sont à réserver pour le voyage en France des 15 et 16 mars. Cliquer sur la photo pour afficher en grand.

----------

